# Deutscher Meister



## Camô (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Fußballfreunde!

Das Finale der Bundesligasaison 2008/2009 steht vor der Tür! 4 Spieltage vor Schluss gibt es 5 Titelanwärter, mit unterschiedlichen Chancen.

1. Wolfsburg: 
Vorteil:
Die einzige Mannschaft, die das Titelrennen aus eigener Kraft meistern kann, dank des 3-Punktepolsters. Zudem ein Sturm, der mit dem K&K-Sturm aus dem Bremer Meisterschaftsjahr 2004 mithalten kann. Zusammen sind Edin Dzeko und Grafite an 59 Bundesligatoren (!) beteiligt. Wolfsburg schoss bisher 66 ...
Nachteil:
Allerdings gibt es derzeit interne Unruhen um den Vater des Erfolgs. Felix Magath liebäugelt mit einem Wechsel zum SO4 - wahrscheinlich ist das sogar schon beschlossene Sache. Beim letzten Heimspiel der heimstärksten Mannschaft der Liga pfiffen Anhänger des Vereins ihren "Quälix" aus. 

2. Bayern: 
Vorteil:
Die Duselbayern sind wieder da. Mit einem verdienten aber sehr knappen 2:1-Heimerfolg gegen Abstiegskandidat Mönchengladbach, meldete sich der FC Hollywood zurück im Meisterschaftskampf. Mit neuem Trainer und frischem Rückenwind peilen sie das letzte große Saisonziel an.
Nachteil:
Klinsi hat tiefe Spuren hinterlassen, das Mindestziel der Saison, die Meisterschaft, wurde immer und zu jedem Zeitpunkt anvisiert. Erst mit Jupp Heynckes stapelte der Trainer einen Platz tiefer - direkte CL-Qualifikation. Zudem gibt es auch ständigen Wirbel um Ribéry: 80 Millionen Euro bietet ManU, sollte ihr Spielmacher Christiano Ronaldo zum Saisonende hin den englischen Club Richtung Real Madrid verlassen. Dass Bayern diese Offerte nicht abschlagen kann, liegt auf der Hand. Doch ihr viel umworbener Superstar ist schon lange nicht mehr so auf Zack, als hätte er mit dem Kapitel Bayern bereits abgeschlossen. Wie wichtig er für das Spiel der Bayern ist, muss man an dieser Stelle nicht erwähnen. Ohne ihren quirligen Spielmacher, sieht die Bayernbilanz düster aus.

3. Hertha:
Vorteil:
Ich bin Hertha-Fan!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hertha hat das wohl einfachste Restprogramm. Zudem besteht kein Druck, den Titel zwingend notwenig zu holen. Die Qualifikation für den CL-Platz wäre bereits über den Erwartungen.
Nachteil:
Viele bezichtigen Hertha unattraktiven, ergebnisorientierten Fussball zu spielen. Zugegeben, wer als Sonnenscheinfan Torfestivals sehen will, sollte nicht ins Olympiastadion gehen. 13 Siege mit einem Tor Unterschied ist pures Glück ... oder einfach nur verdammt effizient?

4. Stuttgart:
Vorteil:
Ihre jetzige Situation ist ihnen bekannt - 2007 wurden sie auch als Außenseiter unerwartet Meister. Unter Babbel hat der VfB eine erschreckend gute Rückrunde gespielt. Hält ihr Lauf an, haben sie ein Wörtchen mitzureden, zumindest im Kampf um die CL-Plätze.
Nachteil:
5 Punkte Rückstand sind relativ viel, zumal Konstanz keine Stärke der Titelanwärter ist. Außerdem hängt beim VfB zu viel von Mario Gomez ab.

5. HSV:
Vorteil:
Die Teilnahme am UEFA-Cup-Finale könnte dem HSV erneuten Rückenwind geben. Derbysiege gegen Bremen steigern das Selbstvertrauen und die müden Knochen sind kaum mehr zu spüren.
Nachteil:
Die Doppelbelastung könnte sich natürlich auch negativ auswirken. 6 Punkte Rückstand bescheinigen dem HSV definitiv nur Außenseiterchancen.

Jetzt seid ihr dran! Wer ist euer persönlicher Titelanwärter? Begründet eure Meinung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Jeder von mir aus sollte Meister werden nur die Arroganten, hochnäsigen Bayern net ... der Uli sollt emal langsam den Ball flach halten udn nächste Saison kriegd er eh en Dämpfer wen Poldi den bayern 2 schöne Dinger reinsemmelt und vorm Uli sein Tor bejubelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Mai 2009)

Ich denke Wolfsburg macht es diesmal. Stuggi wär mir zwar lieber aber naja, ich glaub selbst nicht drann ^^


----------



## Deanne (6. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jeder von mir aus sollte Meister werden nur die Arroganten, hochnäsigen Bayern net ... der Uli sollt emal langsam den Ball flach halten udn nächste Saison kriegd er eh en Dämpfer wen Poldi den bayern 2 schöne Dinger reinsemmelt und vorm Uli sein Tor bejubelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin zwar bei weitem kein Podolski-Freund, aber trotzdem:

/sign

Die Bayern haben auch in dieser Saion wieder mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt. Hätten die anderen Vereine im oberen Tabellenbereich ihnen nicht so oft die Punkte zugespielt, indem sie an jedem schlechten Spieltag der Bayern auch verloren haben, wäre die Meisterschaft zumindest für die Bayern in weite Ferne gerückt. Da hat man die Möglichkeit, seinen Vorsprung auszubauen, spielt aber auch nur Unentschieden oder geht sogar ohne Punkte nach Hause. Es ist immer das gleiche.

Und sollte es in dieser Saison entgegen meiner Erwartungen doch wieder für die Schale reichen, dann will ich vor allem von Herrn Hoeneß keine Lobenshymnen auf die spielerische Überlegenheit der Bayern hören. Denn von gutem Fussball waren die Bayern in dieser Saison wirklich meilenweit entfernt. 
Und daran ändert auch ein Jupp Heynckes nichts.


----------



## SicknesZ (6. Mai 2009)

ich bin zwar nich so der fußball fan, aber  ich würde es dieses jahr  wolfsburg mal gönnen!


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zwar eher für den HSV, aber den Wolfsburgern würd ichs gönnen!

Naja ich mochte die Bayern auch noch nie, als Kind ist man halt gelb, rot oder vielleicht grün.. und ich war kein roter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber blablabla, ein gutes hätte es wenn die Bayern gewinnen würden - unsere Chancen auf 2 Plätze in der Championsleague wären größer..


----------



## Infernallord (6. Mai 2009)

mir fehlt da dortmund : / rein rechnerisch können sie noch meister werden xP


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

ich habe kein ahnung von fußball und schaus auch kaum aber ich würd sagen Wolfsburg


----------



## rEdiC (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe mal Wolfsburg, aber wünschen würde ich mir Eintracht Frankfurt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jeder von mir aus sollte Meister werden nur die Arroganten, hochnäsigen Bayern net ... der Uli sollt emal langsam den Ball flach halten udn nächste Saison kriegd er eh en Dämpfer wen Poldi den bayern 2 schöne Dinger reinsemmelt und vorm Uli sein Tor bejubelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich sage dir, Köln hat die 10 Mio. umsonst ausgegeben denn nächste Saison fliegen sie Richtung zweitklassigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Herr Podolski ist ja auch nicht mal ein richtig guter Stürmer... zumindest treffen kann er noch nicht so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic:
So dumm wie die anderen Vereine sich dieses Jahr anstellen (ja auch Wolfsburg und Bayern..) wird es eh erst am 34. Spieltag entschieden. Ich sage aber: Wolfsburg wird kein Meister. Die mannschaft hat nun eine menge unruhe hinten drinne,da Magath nun ja wirklich zu Schalke wechselt.  
Meine rechnung geht noch auf die Bayern: diese könnten es schaffen wenn Jupp die Mannschaft optimal weiter einstellen tut. Dann kommt van Gaal und Diego =)
Obwohl ich die LEute gerne an 2007 erinnern möchte... VFB Stuttgart - damals Meister und hat sich nach einen schweren Start am Anfang hart zurückgekämpft


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Mai 2009)

Ich finde, dass Thema Meisterschaftskampf sehr interessant.
aber da oben tut sich als bald eh soviel, da will und kann ich keine prognose abgeben ^^
Was ich aber noch interessanter finde, ist das Thema Abstiegskampf ^^
Cottbus wird und darf nicht absteigen.
Bielefeld spielt auch zu gut um abzusteigen, die hatten halt Pech
KSC kann klar raus ^^
Wenn Bochum noch absteigt wärs für mich perfekt.

2te BL is auch interessant  ;D


----------



## Zorkal (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sage dir, Köln hat die 10 Mio. umsonst ausgegeben denn nächste Saison fliegen sie Richtung zweitklassigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich denke das die Bayern die Meisterschaft doch irgendwie nach München "mogeln". Trotzdem eine schlechte Saison von den Bayern und Würstchenhoeneß hat sich mal wieder lächerlich gemacht: Kein Neuzugang hat wirklich überzeugt und wenn man sich einen Klinsmann als Trainer holt muss man damit rechnen das die erste Saison nicht überragend wird. Mal sehen wer nächste Saison bei den Bayern "floppen" darf.

btwiego will nicht zu Bayern...Zitat"Ich will nicht den gleichen Fehler wie Klose machen". Er hat außerdem schon mehrmals gesagt das er seine Zukunft in Italien/Spanien sieht.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

ich tippe auf Stuttgart, wenn sie gegen Wolfsburg gewinnen, dann haben sie eine Chance.
Dazu dass sie noch gegen Bayern spielen so weit ich weiß.
Bei denen ist noch viel drin.
Hamburg sehe ich auch noch mit dem Restprogramm gut vorne.
Ich denke auch, dass bei Wolfsburg jetzt Unruhe reinkommt dank Magath.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> btwiego will nicht zu Bayern...Zitat"Ich will nicht den gleichen Fehler wie Klose machen". Er hat außerdem schon mehrmals gesagt das er seine Zukunft in Italien/Spanien sieht.


Klose hat einen Fehler gemacht? er ist erfolgreich in Bayern,diese Saison aber auch nicht überragend... wie der Rest der Mannschaft.
Und zudem,wenn ein Angebot von den Bayern kommt wird er es sich eh nochmal überlegen. 
Und zudem ist sein Vater ja auch nicht abgeneigt... ich denke schon das er nach München erstmal gehen wird.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Bayern soll bloß nicht Ribery ziehen lassen, weil das ist einfach eine Person der inzwischen zur Bundesliga gehört.
Würde mir für die Bundesliga schmerzen, für den Fc Bayern, sollen sie halt ihren wichtigsten Mann verkaufen...


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

mir fehlt die "Mir Scheiss egal"-Antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mir fehlt die "Mir Scheiss egal"-Antwort!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


MIr scheißegal



Spoiler



Bayööörn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

im übrigen deine sig is viel zu groß kleiner bibel mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kürz die mal um 83 pixel in der höhe


----------



## Zorkal (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klose hat einen Fehler gemacht? er ist erfolgreich in Bayern,diese Saison aber auch nicht überragend... wie der Rest der Mannschaft.
> Und zudem,wenn ein Angebot von den Bayern kommt wird er es sich eh nochmal überlegen.
> Und zudem ist sein Vater ja auch nicht abgeneigt... ich denke schon das er nach München erstmal gehen wird.


Der Vater hat gestern übrigens bestätigt das es nie Gespräche mit den Bayern gab. Da der aber sowieso erzählt was er will sollte man darauf nicht allzu viel geben.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> mir fehlt da dortmund : / rein rechnerisch können sie noch meister werden xP


Hoffnung ist alles! Naja wir sinds ja nicht anders gewöhnt.. 
<3 Dortmund!



Benji9 schrieb:


> mir fehlt die "Mir Scheiss egal"-Antwort!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die "Mir scheiss egal"-Antwort wäre: hier einfach garnicht voten/posten, diese Option hat man irgendwie immer..


----------



## Camô (6. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jeder von mir aus sollte Meister werden nur die Arroganten, hochnäsigen Bayern net ... der Uli sollt emal langsam den Ball flach halten udn nächste Saison kriegd er eh en Dämpfer wen Poldi den bayern 2 schöne Dinger reinsemmelt und vorm Uli sein Tor bejubelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uli wird nächste Saison nicht mehr Manager, sondern Präsident sein. Hoffe aber, dass er trotzdem auf der Trainerbank sitzt und Poldi ihm 2 Buden reinwürgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Klose hat einen Fehler gemacht? er ist erfolgreich in Bayern,diese Saison aber auch nicht überragend... wie der Rest der Mannschaft.
> Und zudem,wenn ein Angebot von den Bayern kommt wird er es sich eh nochmal überlegen.
> Und zudem ist sein Vater ja auch nicht abgeneigt... ich denke schon das er nach München erstmal gehen wird.



In der ersten Saison stand er ganz klar im Schatten von Luca Toni. In dieser Saison hat er lediglich in der CL geglänzt.



Shrukan schrieb:


> Bayern soll bloß nicht Ribery ziehen lassen, weil das ist einfach eine Person der inzwischen zur Bundesliga gehört.
> Würde mir für die Bundesliga schmerzen, für den Fc Bayern, sollen sie halt ihren wichtigsten Mann verkaufen...



Bei 80 Millionen lässt sich Bayern nicht lumpen, zumal Ribery unzufrieden in Bayern ist. So einen Spieler kann man dann nicht halten.


Benji9 schrieb:


> mir fehlt die "Mir Scheiss egal"-Antwort!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie keiner Hertha sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, denke auch, dass es der VfL Wolfsburg macht.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Also. Nur um mich zu rechtfertigen! Ich bin Schweizer, und interessiere mich generell nicht für Fussball. Für mich soll schon Fc Hinterhof gewinnen!


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

ich gönne es jeder Mannschaft außer Wolfsburg und Bayern so! :>


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich bin Hertha-Fan!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


me² deswegen wird Hertha auch Meister.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Benji... dann poste hier halt nicht wenn dich das Topic nicht interessiert!


----------



## Camô (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also. Nur um mich zu rechtfertigen! Ich bin Schweizer, und interessiere mich generell nicht für Fussball. Für mich soll schon Fc Hinterhof gewinnen!


Und genau deswegen habe ich keine Antwortmöglichkeit à la "Mir doch Titte." angefügt, denn sonst wäre der Thread schon 20 Seiten lang, gefüllt mit Fussballflames. Dass hier nicht jeder sportbegeistert ist, ist mir klar.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen habe ich keine Antwortmöglichkeit à la "Mir doch Titte." angefügt, denn sonst wäre der Thread schon 20 Seiten lang, gefüllt mit Fussballflames. Dass hier nicht jeder sportbegeistert ist, ist mir klar.


btw: Gehst du auch zum Bochumspiel? =D


----------



## Camô (6. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: Gehst du auch zum Bochumspiel? =D


Bin am überlegen, bin zur zeit knapp bei Kasse :/ Karte + Bier sind ja mal locker ca. 30 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Saison definitiv Dauerkarte!


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe noch nie ein Match von denen gesehen, aber ich habe für Bayern gevotet. Keine Ahnung warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (6. Mai 2009)

ich tippe schwer auf den neuen deutschen meister wolfsburg !!!! zur großen demütigung wird die schale wohl auch noch im stadion meines heimat und lieblingsvereins ksc übergeben...während wir absteigen...naja in der 2 liga is die dauerkarte net so teuer , der kollege weiter oben hat nämlich mit seiner rechnung von wegen 30 euro für bier + karte recht , allerdings kommt da jan och mehr dazu da man ja vorher und danach auch noch weggeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Mai 2009)

Ich interessiere mich auch nicht für Fußball, hab aber für Wolfsburg gestimmt weil ein kumpel von mir Fan ist xD


----------



## Camô (6. Mai 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> ich tippe schwer auf den neuen deutschen meister wolfsburg !!!! zur großen demütigung wird die schale wohl auch noch im stadion meines heimat und lieblingsvereins ksc übergeben...während wir absteigen...naja in der 2 liga is die dauerkarte net so teuer , der kollege weiter oben hat nämlich mit seiner rechnung von wegen 30 euro für bier + karte recht , allerdings kommt da jan och mehr dazu da man ja vorher und danach auch noch weggeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm naja kommt halt immer aufs Spiel an. Gegen Bochum gibts kein Topspielzuschlag, also eher 12-15 Euro. Dann etwa 2-3 Bier vor dem Spiel, im Stadion selbst max. 2 + Atzenstimmung katert mich schon gut weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abends wird dann eh immer gefeiert wenn sie am WE spielen.


----------



## Spectrales (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also. Nur um mich zu rechtfertigen! Ich bin Schweizer, und interessiere mich generell nicht für Fussball. Für mich soll schon Fc Hinterhof gewinnen!



Yay. FC hinterhof <3


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Hmm naja kommt halt immer aufs Spiel an. Gegen Bochum gibts kein Topspielzuschlag, also eher 12-15 Euro. Dann etwa 2-3 Bier vor dem Spiel, im Stadion selbst max. 2 + Atzenstimmung katert mich schon gut weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so günstig möchte ich  mal zum HSV-Spiel...die sind eh am teuersten von allen.pro Spiel kostet das immer so um die 25 Euro(wenn man nich gerade unterm Dach stehen will und man nich auch gegen den KSC Topzuschlag zahlen muss)...dazu kommt mindets ein Sixpack Bier und ohne was zu essen geht das gar nich.also fürs HSV-Spiel legt man locker 50 Euronen hin...
ich tippe auch auf Wolfsburg als Meister,obwohl das Glück der Bayern ist nicht zu unterschätzen.aber Wolfsburg hat durch Felix auch Superdusel in einigen Spielen gehabt.aber das ist das Glück was ein Meister halt braucht.und attraktiven Fussball spielen die auch noch.ist eigentlich nur eine Nervenfrage und wie Felix seine Mannen darauf einstellt...


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

nicht gesindelkirchen, der rest ist doch egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (7. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so günstig möchte ich  mal zum HSV-Spiel...die sind eh am teuersten von allen.pro Spiel kostet das immer so um die 25 Euro(wenn man nich gerade unterm Dach stehen will und man nich auch gegen den KSC Topzuschlag zahlen muss)...dazu kommt mindets ein Sixpack Bier und ohne was zu essen geht das gar nich.also fürs HSV-Spiel legt man locker 50 Euronen hin...
> ich tippe auch auf Wolfsburg als Meister,obwohl das Glück der Bayern ist nicht zu unterschätzen.aber Wolfsburg hat durch Felix auch Superdusel in einigen Spielen gehabt.aber das ist das Glück was ein Meister halt braucht.und attraktiven Fussball spielen die auch noch.ist eigentlich nur eine Nervenfrage und wie Felix seine Mannen darauf einstellt...


Wieviel zahlst du denn dann für ne Dauerkarte in Hamburg? Sind ja echt utopische Preise bei euch.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klose hat einen Fehler gemacht? er ist erfolgreich in Bayern,diese Saison aber auch nicht überragend... wie der Rest der Mannschaft.
> Und zudem,wenn ein Angebot von den Bayern kommt wird er es sich eh nochmal überlegen.
> Und zudem ist sein Vater ja auch nicht abgeneigt... ich denke schon das er nach München erstmal gehen wird.


Mehrere Deutsche und Italienische Zeitungen berichten das Diego zu Juve wechseln wird.Ablösesumm beträgt 25 Millionen. Sehr guter Transfer.


----------



## Camô (7. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mehrere Deutsche und Italienische Zeitungen berichten das Diego zu Juve wechseln wird.Ablösesumm beträgt 25 Millionen. Sehr guter Transfer.


... ins falsche Land. In die von Berlusconi und Mafiabossen korrumpierte Serie A zu wechseln, die lediglich durch rassistische Fans den Weg ins Fernsehen findet, wird Diego noch bitter bereuen. Ich hasse den 1:0 - Mauerfussball der Italiener, in der Nationalmannschaft mag er erfolgreich sein, im Clubfussball verliert Italien eindeutig an Macht und Boden ... was natürlich gut für unsere Fünfjahreswertung ist.

Ein Weltklassespieler wie Diego sollte sein Wohl in anderen Ligen suchen. Einem Christiano Ronaldo hat auch keiner dauerhaften Erfolg bei ManU zugetraut. Zu seiner exzellenten Technik gesellte sich inzwischen Kopfballstärke und Durchsetzungsvermögen. In England reift man vom wertvollen Rohdiamanten zum absoluten Superstar, das nötige Talent vorausgesetzt. 
Auch Spanien wäre die bessere Alternative zu Italien gewesen.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur enttäuscht, den besten Fussballer der letzten Jahre in der Bundesliga nicht mehr sehen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wünsche ihm daher, obwohl es Ihhhhtalien ist, alles Gute und hoffe auf eine baldige Rückkehr in die Buli - am besten zur Hertha.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> ... ins falsche Land. In die von Berlusconi und Mafiabossen korrumpierte Serie A zu wechseln, die lediglich durch rassistische Fans den Weg ins Fernsehen findet, wird Diego noch bitter bereuen. Ich hasse den 1:0 - Mauerfussball der Italiener, in der Nationalmannschaft mag er erfolgreich sein, im Clubfussball verliert Italien eindeutig an Macht und Boden ... was natürlich gut für unsere Fünfjahreswertung ist.
> 
> Ein Weltklassespieler wie Diego sollte sein Wohl in anderen Ligen suchen. Einem Christiano Ronaldo hat auch keiner dauerhaften Erfolg bei ManU zugetraut. Zu seiner exzellenten Technik gesellte sich inzwischen Kopfballstärke und Durchsetzungsvermögen. In England reift man vom wertvollen Rohdiamanten zum absoluten Superstar, das nötige Talent vorausgesetzt.
> Auch Spanien wäre die bessere Alternative zu Italien gewesen.
> ...


Sorry,aber vom italienischen Fußball hast du überhaupt keine Ahnung. Die Liga war niemals so korrupt wie es hier berichtet wurde und Catenaccio ist seit mehreren Jahren tot. Die rassistischen Fans gibts hier genauso nur halt bei 3.Liga-Spielen die keine Medienaufmerksamkeit bekommen. Und Juve ist immernoch eine attraktiviere Adresse als alle Bundesligavereine.

Edit:Als Herthafan Ergebnisfußball zu bashen kommt natürlich auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (7. Mai 2009)

Der 1. FC Köln natürlich. Absolutes weltklasseniveau, die werden noch meister und gewinnen die CL nächstes jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, ich hoffe der HSV wird meister, der hat bei mir viel mehr Sympathien als Bayern München, hoffentlich HSV und sonst einfach nicht Bayern!


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wieviel zahlst du denn dann für ne Dauerkarte in Hamburg? Sind ja echt utopische Preise bei euch.


kann ich dir gar nicht genau sagen,weil als arbeitender Familienvater ist nicht genug Zeit dafür da um ständig beim Fussball dabei zu sein.wir beschränken uns auf 3 oder 4 Spiele pro Hin-und Rückrunde...
und da die Stehplätze von den Dauerkarteninhabern belegt sind bleiben uns nur Sitzplätze und die sind leider so teuer


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Sorry,aber vom italienischen Fußball hast du überhaupt keine Ahnung. Die Liga war niemals so korrupt wie es hier berichtet wurde und Catenaccio ist seit mehreren Jahren tot. Die rassistischen Fans gibts hier genauso nur halt bei 3.Liga-Spielen die keine Medienaufmerksamkeit bekommen. Und Juve ist immernoch eine attraktiviere Adresse als alle Bundesligavereine.
> 
> Edit:Als Herthafan Ergebnisfußball zu bashen kommt natürlich auch super
> 
> ...


also ganz so ein schlauer Fussballexperte scheinst du aber auch net zu sein,wenn du die Fussballkorruption in Italien einfach mal locker abstreitest.hier ein Artikel von 3Sat aus dem Jahre 2006(dem Jahr des Supergaus in Italien):
Das System des zurückgetretenen Sportdirektors von Juventus Turin war so effektiv, dass er mit seinem Verein unter seiner Ägide jetzt zum siebten Mal Meister wurde: Schiedsrichter, Spieler, Medien, Funktionäre waren seine Verbündeten und an seinen Manipulationen beteiligt.  
Sein Sohn Davide hat die größte Spieleragentur Italiens. So konnte Moggi bestimmen, wer wann wo spielt. Auch Nationaltrainer Marcello Lippi wird verdächtigt, Spieler auf Moggis Druck hin ins Nationalteam berufen zu haben. Moggi bestimmte auch, welche Schiedsrichter wo antraten. Und er hatte viele Freunde bei den Medien, die als Kommentatoren Spieler nach seinen Wünschen bewerten konnten. Ein Netzwerk, das vom wirtschaftlichen Herzen Italiens, dem Fiat-Konzern als Besitzer von Juventus Turin, offensichtlich gebilligt wurde. Doch nicht nur Medien und Wirtschaft sind im Sumpfgebiet gesichtet worden, auch die Politik: Silvio Berlusconi, wenige Wochen vor dem Sturz Moggis als Regierungschef abgewählt, ist Patron des AC Mailand, gegen den ebenfalls ermittelt wird. Berlusconi schätzte Moggi bislang: So wie er Gesetze für sich ändern ließ, beherrschte Moggi den Fußball.  

und das Catenaccio praktiziern vlt nicht mehr so intensiv Vereine wie Inter oder Juve,aber schau mal z.B.auf die Römer und ihre Standardergebnisse.gerade auswärts stehen die liebend gern mit 11 Mann hinten drin und hoffen das vorne irgendwie ein Ball durch Glück reingeht...

mit Hertha hast du allerdings recht.die spielen diese Saison schlechten und ergebnisorientierten Fussi, sodass es eine Qual ist ein ganzes Spiel zu verfolgen...


----------



## Camô (8. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Sorry,aber vom italienischen Fußball hast du überhaupt keine Ahnung. Die Liga war niemals so korrupt wie es hier berichtet wurde und Catenaccio ist seit mehreren Jahren tot. Die rassistischen Fans gibts hier genauso nur halt bei 3.Liga-Spielen die keine Medienaufmerksamkeit bekommen. Und Juve ist immernoch eine attraktiviere Adresse als alle Bundesligavereine.
> 
> Edit:Als Herthafan Ergebnisfußball zu bashen kommt natürlich auch super
> 
> ...


Ich habe dramatisiert, weil ich es nur ungern sehen würde, wenn Diego zu Turin wechselt. Aber die Korruption im italienischen Fussball abzusprechen, ist fahrlässig. Natürlich gibt es überall im europäischen Fussball Rassismus, aber in dieser Form in der Serie A bei den absoluten Topclubs, die daraufhin Geisterspiele austragen dürfen (zuletzt wieder Juve), ist er mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Man wird sehen, ob sich Juve wieder aus dem Sumpf befreien kann, dass sie früher Weltklasse waren, steht außer Frage. Aber der Fussball entwickelt sich auch in 3 Jahren weiter, und ich sehe sie nicht mehr vorne.


shadow24 schrieb:


> mit Hertha hast du allerdings recht.die spielen diese Saison schlechten und ergebnisorientierten Fussi, sodass es eine Qual ist ein ganzes Spiel zu verfolgen...



Zu euch beiden:
Bei der Threaderöffnung habe ich bereits beschrieben, dass Hertha den attraktiven Angriffsfussball nicht gerade erfunden hat. Zu sagen, dass Hertha deswegen langweiligen Fussball spielt, ist realitätsfremd. Schaut euch die Spielkultur des HSV an, die ist ähnlich ausgelegt wie die der Hertha. Auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich am Ende der Saison ohne Titel dastehen, sie haben eine großartige Saison gespielt.
Nur Hertha arbeitet, mit dem Unterscheid zu 

Wolfsburg
Bayern
Stuttgart
Hamburg
Dortmund
Leverkusen
Schalke
Hoffenheim
Bremen

mit dem Etat eines potenziellen Abstiegskandidaten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seit Jahren immer weniger verschuldet eine Mannschaft aufzubauen, der der Hauptstadtfluch geradezu auferlegt ist, und regelmäßig ins internationale Geschäft zu führen, ist beeindruckend und sollte mitberücksichtigt werden, auch wenn es auf Kosten des Schönwetterfussballs ist.

Btw investierte Wolfsburg 55 Millionen Euro unter Magath in neue Spieler (na Herzlichen Glückwunsch). Wen wundert da noch die Platzierung? Und von Hoffenheim will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, durch das Geld und der guten Hinrunde spekuliert ein gottverdammter Dorfclub darauf, in den kommenden Jahren international groß rauszukommen. Ein zweites Manchester City in Deutschland ...


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Spielkultur des HSV an, die ist ähnlich ausgelegt wie die der Hertha.


stimmt HSV hat diese Saison genauso ein langweiligen ergebnisorientierten Fussball gespielt wie Hertha...


----------



## Camô (8. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> stimmt HSV hat diese Saison genauso ein langweiligen ergebnisorientierten Fussball gespielt wie Hertha...


Nein, denn so spielen sie schon seit Jahren, ebenso wie Schalke 04. Ziemlich erfolgreiche Mannschaften in den letzten Jahren, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber du hast natürlich Recht, deiner einseitigen Argumentation habe ich nix entgegenzusetzen ...


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2009)

Ich streite die Korruption nicht ab,aber sie wurde halt schon extrem gepusht. Wenn euch das Thema wirklich intressiert,schaut euch mal diesen Text an. Der ist zwar relativ einseitig aber zeigt auch die Gegenseite auf. Außerdem war Juve der Sündenbock weil man grade Meister geworden war. Dennoch war eine Strafe nötig wenn auch etwas hart.
Und wie du schon selbst gesagt hast:In drei siehts vielleicht wieder ganz anders aus in Europa(zB wenn die englischen Klubs an den Schulden zugrunde gehen)...vorallem vom AC Mailand und von Juve erhoffe ich mir in den nächsten Jahren sehr viel. Inter hat zwar viel Potential aber die werden auf ewig ein Verliererklub bleiben.

Meine Behauptungen waren auch nicht böse gemeint aber ich kann das Gebashe gegen die Serie A langsam nicht mehr hören, vorallem wenn es so ungerechtfertigt ist.


Edit:Und Juve hatte kein Geisterpiel da die Anschuldigen von der Morrattiratte ungerechtfertigt waren. Die Fans haben sinngemäßg gesungen "Sowas wie einen schwarzen Italienier gibt es nicht" ist zwar zugebenermaßen ziemlich dumm aber kein Grund für ein Geisterspiel.Als im letzen Heimspiel wieder ein paar Honks versucht haben mit ihrem Drecksgesängen anzufangen wurden die von den "richtigen" Fans ausgebuht.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gDunWgfF5k ^^


----------



## Camô (8. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gDunWgfF5k ^^


Ich glaube jeder hier im Thread konnte das gestrige Spiel verfolgen oder weiß zumindest über die Kugel Bescheid, aber zum Thema passt sie mal null.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte sie auch in den Derbythread posten habs dann aber irgendwie verwechselt ^^


----------



## Camô (8. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie auch in den Derbythread posten habs dann aber irgendwie verwechselt ^^


Dir sei verziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich glaube der VfL wolfsburg macht das rennen weil der Magath einfach erfahrung damit hat 


aber Nächste sasion macht Dortmund das rennen !!!!!!!!! ^^





mfg
Steffen der grde von der klassenfahrt wieder da ist ^^


----------



## Shrukan (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habs geschrieben jetzt nach der 1. Halbzeit führt Stuttgart gegen Wolfsburg,
Bayern Unentschieden gegen Cottbus, denke aber das ändert sich noch zu Gunsten von Bayern.
Hertha führt gegen Bochum, somit sieht die Tabelle so aus mit noch 3 Spielen nach heute, nur Hamburg spielt noch morgen.

1. Wolfsburg 60 Pkt
2. Hertha 59 Pkt
3. Bayern 58 Pkt
4. Stutttgart 58 Pkt
5. Dortmund 55 Pkt
6. Hamburg 55 Pkt (ein Spiel weniger)

Somit Stuttgart mit einem Superlauf wenn sie nun gegen Wolfsburg gewinnen und schaffen somit eine Titelchance für Hertha und Bayern dazu.
Dormund kann noch ganz leicht hoffen... Hamburg muss dann wohl am Sonntag nachziehen gegen Bremen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mehrere Deutsche und Italienische Zeitungen berichten das Diego zu Juve wechseln wird.Ablösesumm beträgt 25 Millionen. Sehr guter Transfer.


Tjo und nun wird berichtet das Diego nach Bayern tatsächlich wechselt. 25 Millionen Ablöse und Diego bekommt mehr Kohle bei Bayern. 
Juventus wohl aus den Rennen.


----------



## Naho (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe für Wolfsburg gestimmt, da ich die Bayern nicht mag.
Und die anderen... Tja Wolfsburg ist mir als erstes in den Sinn gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (13. Mai 2009)

Hertha BSC Berlin > ALL !!! 

Wäre richtig toll wenn die Meister werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich finde die spielen Super und einfach mal fett Taktisch


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo und nun wird berichtet das Diego nach Bayern tatsächlich wechselt. 25 Millionen Ablöse und Diego bekommt mehr Kohle bei Bayern.
> Juventus wohl aus den Rennen.


Und da hat es sich schon wieder erledigt:


> Der Wechsel-Wirrwarr um Bundesliga-Star Diego scheint sich langsam zu klären: Der brasilianische Ballzauberer bestätigte, dass er zu Juventus Turin wechseln will und sich mit dem italienischen Rekordmeister bereits einig ist.
> 
> Der Fußballprofi ließ sich zwar noch ein kleines Hintertürchen für einen Transfer innerhalb der Fußball-Bundesliga offen, falls Werder Bremen ein Angebot von Bayern München erhalte. Doch darauf kann er kaum noch hoffen. «Wir ziehen uns aus der Veranstaltung zurück. Denn wir sind ein seriöser Club», zitierte «Bild» Bayern-Chef Karl-Heinz Rummenigge. «Das, was da zur Zeit alles passiert, wirkt sehr irritierend auf uns.»


Schade eigentlich.
Quelle: http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/642086


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

also nach dem heutigen Spieltag bleibe ich dabei:
Stuttgart oder Berlin, die haben ein zu einfaches Restprogramm, spielen gegen Cottbus oder Karlsruhe oO

Wolfsburg hat u.a. noch Bremen die gut gegen Frankfurt gespielt haben.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass Bayern das noch macht dank eines direkten Spiels gegen Stuttgart.

Ich fände es traumhaft wenn Stuttgart gegen Bayern den Meister ausmacht!


----------



## .noaH## (14. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> also nach dem heutigen Spieltag bleibe ich dabei:
> Stuttgart oder Berlin, die haben ein zu einfaches Restprogramm.



Mein Reden.


----------



## Camô (14. Mai 2009)

Oha, ich glaube der nächste Samstag wird wahrscheinlich der spannendste in meinem gesamten Leben werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie hoffe ich ja, dass das Spitzenquartett auch am 33. Spieltag so eng zusammen bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

mich interessiert eigentlich die Meisterschaft sekundär, weil ich Borussia-Fan bin, von der im Keller
und nur glücklich über die beiden Last-Minute-Siege ^^


----------



## Camô (14. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> mich interessiert eigentlich die Meisterschaft sekundär, weil ich Borussia-Fan bin, von der im Keller
> und nur glücklich über die beiden Last-Minute-Siege ^^


Jo freut mich auch für euch ^^ besonders weil Cottbus am Abgrund steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin Herthaner.


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Jo freut mich auch für euch ^^ besonders weil Cottbus am Abgrund steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag Cottbus auch nicht :>
Doofes Stadion, 20.000 Zuschauer waren am Mittwoch da, nicht mal ausverkauft oO
Dazu dann dass die einfach kein Geld haben für die Bundesliga zu investieren...

So was muss einfach absteigen tut mir Leid.


----------



## Camô (14. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich mag Cottbus auch nicht :>
> Doofes Stadion, 20.000 Zuschauer waren am Mittwoch da, nicht mal ausverkauft oO
> Dazu dann dass die einfach kein Geld haben für die Bundesliga zu investieren...
> 
> So was muss einfach absteigen tut mir Leid.


Zweitklassig ist auch ihre Personalpolitik. Seit ihrem Aufstieg geben sie pro Saison min. einen guten Spieler ab. In den letzten Jahren waren es zB Radu und Munteanu. Dieses Jahr definitiv Rangelov, beim Abstieg für ca. 2 Millionen, beim Klassenerhalt sogar 4 Millionen.
Ich respektiere ihre Transferpolitik, da sie jeden Cent umdrehen müssen und sich nicht auf Gönner stützen à la Dietmar Hopp. Aber sowas kannst du auf Dauer nicht in der Bundesliga etablieren.


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sage dir, Köln hat die 10 Mio. umsonst ausgegeben denn nächste Saison fliegen sie Richtung zweitklassigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


daran merkt man das du kein peil hast sry is so ... Poldi und nicht treffen können geb malbei Youtube "Nach Hause" ein udn schau dir das video an mit Poldi udn dem Lied Nach Hause von 5vor12 oder such mal allgemein nach Poldi Toren udn dann sag nochmal er kann NOCH nicht richtig treffen....


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> In der ersten Saison stand er ganz klar im Schatten von Luca Toni. In dieser Saison hat er lediglich in der CL geglänzt.



Hier mal zum Thema Poldolski http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/bundesl...artikel/508631/

Zum Thema Meister! Ich hoffe es wird Berlin! Irgendwie haben sie es sich mal verdient und sind einfach mal dran! Wer es nicht verdient hat ist der Verein, der von einem großen Konzern Kohle in den Arsch geblasen bekommt ohne Ende! 

Ich denke allerdings, dass Bayern Meister wird!


----------



## shadow24 (14. Mai 2009)

so dann tip doch mal jeder die letzten beiden Spieltage.ich fang an(natürlich nur die 4 Mannschaften die Meister werden können)

33.Spieltag:Hoffenheim-Bayern 1:2/////Hertha-Schalke 2:1/////Hannover-Wolfsburg 1:1(ätsch!!!)/////Stuttgart-Cottbus 3:0

34.Spieltag: Wolfsburg-Werder 1:1/////Bayern-Stuttgart 2:1////KSC-Hertha 1:2

und somit Bayern Meister....
jetzt seid ihr dran...


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> daran merkt man das du kein peil hast sry is so ... Poldi und nicht treffen können geb malbei Youtube "Nach Hause" ein udn schau dir das video an mit Poldi udn dem Lied Nach Hause von 5vor12 oder such mal allgemein nach Poldi Toren udn dann sag nochmal er kann NOCH nicht richtig treffen....


Ich hab mir das Video angeschaut - und weiter? Er ist bei weitem noch kein guter Stürmer. Fast 2 Jahre nur rumheulen "oooh ich will nach Köln zurück"  - deine eine Leistung zeigen in den Spielen wo er spielte die einfach nur mittelmaß war. Jetzt aufeinmal spielt er wieder ganz dolle und nächste Saison muss er mit seinen kölner um den Abstieg zittern.
Und ich sage es gerne nochmal: Er kann noch nicht richtig treffen! 
Und das ist nur die Tatsache - und dann in der Nationalelf auch den Kapitän eine hauen - ich hätte ihn ganz klar aus der Nationalelf rausgeschmissen. Er sollte erstmal Respekt lernen.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Video angeschaut - und weiter? Er ist bei weitem noch kein guter Stürmer. Fast 2 Jahre nur rumheulen "oooh ich will nach Köln zurück"  - deine eine Leistung zeigen in den Spielen wo er spielte die einfach nur mittelmaß war. Jetzt aufeinmal spielt er wieder ganz dolle und nächste Saison muss er mit seinen kölner um den Abstieg zittern.
> Und ich sage es gerne nochmal: Er kann noch nicht richtig treffen!
> Und das ist nur die Tatsache - und dann in der Nationalelf auch den Kapitän eine hauen - ich hätte ihn ganz klar aus der Nationalelf rausgeschmissen. Er sollte erstmal Respekt lernen.



http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/bundesl...artikel/508631/ durchlesen!


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

Ja is schon klar Razyl das du jetzt wieder deine "Hass" kampagne gegen Poldi startest ...  der Jung is ein klasse fußballer und wenn man ihm die möglichkeit gibt , vertrauen in ihn setzt und sein selbstbewußtsein stärkt is der mann mehr als nur tor gefährlich und wenn er ja ach so kagge is .. warum wollte bayern ihn denn unbedingt haben?? fakt is i würde auch nicht in einem verein spielen wollen der mich nur fertig machen will . PUNKT
die bayern können nur eins Talente die Ihnen gefährlich werden können auf die bank setzen mehr net ... und wenn du meinst das köln um den abstieg zittern muss.. glaub du ruhig


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Zitat bzw. das wichtigste aus dem o.g. Kicker Artikel 



> Die Zahlen geben ihm Recht. In der Bundesliga hatte er beim FC Bayern nur vier Phasen, in denen er über mehrere Spiele hinweg in der Startelf stand und sein Können zeigen durfte: In der Saison 2006/07 machte er in fünf Partien am Stück (23. bis 27. Spieltag) drei Tore und legte zwei Treffer auf. In der Spielzeit 2007/08 durfte er zwischen dem 31. und 34. Spieltag non-stop ran und erzielte in den vier Spielen drei Tore und assistierte einmal. In der laufenden Spielzeit stand er unter Klinsmann viermal hintereinander in der Startelf (23. bis 26. Spieltag) und kam dabei auf ein Tor und eine Vorlage. Unter Heynckes war er am 30., 31. und 32. Spieltag gesetzt - das Resultat: zwei Tore und vier Assists.



Quelle http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/bundesl...artikel/508631/

Also hat er in 16 Spielen 9 Mal getroffen und 8 Tore vorbereitet ich finde da gibt es nichts zu meckern!


----------



## Camô (15. Mai 2009)

Waaah ick werd wahnsinnig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selten zuvor war ich so aufgeregt wie vor diesen letzten beiden Spieltagen. 
Also ich bin morgen früh mit 12 Herthanern in der Laube von nem Kumpel "bierfrühstücken", dann im Preußischen (Kneipe vor dem Berliner Olympiastadion) vorm Stadion weiter bierphilosophieren, danach den Schalkern ihre Grenzen aufzeigen und dann vermutlich einfach nur glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das letzte Spiel gegen den KSC schau ich definitiv in unsrer Stammkneipe auf der Leinwand. Sollte Hertha Meister werden, könnten das meine letzten Einträge für die nächsten Monate gewesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie/ wo verbringt ihr die letzten beiden Spiele eurer Lieblingsclubs? 

MfG

Edit: Dardei hat versprochen, dass wenn der gute Zuschauerschnitt beibehalten wird, spendiert er beim letzten Heimspiel 55.000 Liter Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja, die Berliner waren zuverlässig und die Freundin eines Kumpels "verkauft" die Gutscheine dafür ... ihr wisst was das bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es bei euch ähnliche Aktionen, die den Gang ins Stadion/ Bar versüßen?


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Waaah ick werd wahnsinnig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja,es gibt immer einen Tag danach...naja,war ein astreines 0:0))

Erkenntnis des vorletzten Spieltages:die Hannoveraner haben Wolfsburg die Meisterschaft geschenkt,da unsere AltHerren-Mannschaft sicherer in der Abwehr steht als die Vollpfosten aus der Abwehr von Hannover...da werden Erinnerungen an ein 0:12 wach aus tiefster Bundesliga-Vergangenheit...
keine Frage Wolfsburg ist ne sehr spielstarke Mannschaft,aber sich zu Hause 0:5 abschlachten lassen geht ja wohl gar nicht.jede Mannschaft spielt so gut wie es der gegner zulässt.von daher attestiere ich den Hannoveranern ne glatte 6,weil wenn jemand so doof ist und jeweils 1 m von den beiden torgefährlichsten Spielern der Liga entfernt steht, der hat das geld nicht verdient...
naja und Werder als letzter Gegner von Wolfsburg wird sich eh wieder für "wichtigere" Aufgaben schonen...
also ne geschenkte Meisterschaft habe ich leider nicht erwartet.schade...


----------



## Infernallord (18. Mai 2009)

naja so wie grafite und dzecko zur zeit spielen ist alles andere als die meisterschaft ne entäuschung
die beiden haben so viele tore geschossen wie manche vereine, bin mal gespannt wann es nochmal
eine ähnliche teamleistung geben wird

mich als borusse (die oben in der tabelle xP) freuts natürlich sehr dass köln jetzt hamburg auch noch
den 5. platz versaut hat, jetzt haben wir alles selber in der hand und so wie ich klopp und die mannschaft
kenne wirds der 9. sieg im 10. spiel ^^

aber irgendwie tun die hamburger mir schon leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> naja so wie grafite und dzecko zur zeit spielen ist alles andere als die meisterschaft ne entäuschung
> die beiden haben so viele tore geschossen wie manche vereine, bin mal gespannt wann es nochmal
> eine ähnliche teamleistung geben wird


ohne den überragenden und besten Spieler Wolfsburgs(Misimovic) hätten die wahrscheinlich nur halb so viele Tore geschossen...aber ohne Frage ist Wolfsburg berechtigt an der Tabellenspitze.selten eine Mannschaft in der Bundesliga gesehen, die gleichzeitig so attraktiven und gleichzeitig so erfolgreichen Fussball spielt wie die in dieser Saison,aber wie geschrieben unterstell ich Hannover einfach Absicht als "niedersächsische Schützenhilfe",damit auch ja das Torverhältnis nicht ausschlaggebend werden kann...
und das finde ich schade.sowas hat Wolfsburg gar nicht nötig...naja,bleibt die Gratulation für Wolfsburg zur (trotzdem)verdienten Meisterschaft...


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> tja,es gibt immer einen Tag danach...naja,war ein astreines 0:0))
> 
> Erkenntnis des vorletzten Spieltages:die Hannoveraner haben Wolfsburg die Meisterschaft geschenkt,da unsere AltHerren-Mannschaft sicherer in der Abwehr steht als die Vollpfosten aus der Abwehr von Hannover...da werden Erinnerungen an ein 0:12 wach aus tiefster Bundesliga-Vergangenheit...
> keine Frage Wolfsburg ist ne sehr spielstarke Mannschaft,aber sich zu Hause 0:5 abschlachten lassen geht ja wohl gar nicht.jede Mannschaft spielt so gut wie es der gegner zulässt.von daher attestiere ich den Hannoveranern ne glatte 6,weil wenn jemand so doof ist und jeweils 1 m von den beiden torgefährlichsten Spielern der Liga entfernt steht, der hat das geld nicht verdient...
> ...


Hehe, es hat aber auch schon blöde angefangen. Wegen Regens mussten wir kurzfristig in die Wohnung eines Kumpels umsiedeln. Naja zum Spiel selbst ist nicht viel zu sagen. OK, Hertha hat ein Tor nicht anerkannt bekommen, sich daran aber aufzuhängen, wäre zu kleinkariert. Man hätte mehr aus seinen Möglichkeiten machen müssen.
Zumindest hab wir min. den 3. Platz in der eigenen Hand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2009)

Ich sehs eh schon kommen, Wolfburg verliert gegen Bremen und Bayern gewinnt gegen Stuttgart... Bayern Meister.


Aber ist mir egal, geh am Samstag ins Stadion um den Aufstieg von Fortuna Düsseldorf in die 2. Liga mitzuerleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ohne den überragenden und besten Spieler Wolfsburgs(Misimovic) hätten die wahrscheinlich nur halb so viele Tore geschossen...aber ohne Frage ist Wolfsburg berechtigt an der Tabellenspitze.selten eine Mannschaft in der Bundesliga gesehen, die gleichzeitig so attraktiven und gleichzeitig so erfolgreichen Fussball spielt wie die in dieser Saison,aber wie geschrieben unterstell ich Hannover einfach Absicht als "niedersächsische Schützenhilfe",damit auch ja das Torverhältnis nicht ausschlaggebend werden kann...
> und das finde ich schade.sowas hat Wolfsburg gar nicht nötig...naja,bleibt die Gratulation für Wolfsburg zur (trotzdem)verdienten Meisterschaft...


Du weisst aber schon, dass Derbys hitzig sind, weil die Mannschaften untereinander "verhasst" sind? Außerdem spielte die torgefährlichste gegen die abwehrschwächste Mannschaft der Liga gegeneinander. Ihnen zu unterstellen, Schützenhilfe geleistet zu haben, finde ich zu einfach. Zudem kamen Hertha und Bayern nunmal nicht über ein Unentschieden hinaus, also was solls.
Btw haben Grafite und Dzeko neben ihren 26 und 25 Toren, jeweils 10 (!) vorbereitet. Natürlich sind 18 Torvorlagen von Misimovic grandios, aber den Tabellenplatz verdankt Wolfsburg dem Sturm. Somit sind beide zusammen an 71 ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von 75 Toren beteiligt.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich sehs eh schon kommen, Wolfburg verliert gegen Bremen und Bayern gewinnt gegen Stuttgart... Bayern Meister.


Ach, laut einem Klassenkameraten, der einer von den Ultra-Bayernfans ist ist das Spiel Wolfsburg gegen Bremen abgesprochen, und Stuttgart wird auch ums verrecken nicht aufgeben, somit wird Wolfsburg Meister, seiner meinung nach.

Naja und ich, ich bin zwar Bayern Fan aber ich glaub auch nicht so ganz daran, das Wolfsburg sich jetzt noch bremsen lässt, die wissen ganz genau worum es jetzt geht, aber Bayern gegen Stuttgart wird spannend.

Sehen wir mal wie es wird, als Schalke für 5 Minuten Meister war hab ich auch nicht mehr drann geglaubt ^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass Derbys hitzig sind, weil die Mannschaften untereinander "verhasst" sind? Außerdem spielte die torgefährlichste gegen die abwehrschwächste Mannschaft der Liga gegeneinander. Ihnen zu unterstellen, Schützenhilfe geleistet zu haben, finde ich zu einfach. Zudem kamen Hertha und Bayern nunmal nicht über ein Unentschieden hinaus, also was solls.
> Btw haben Grafite und Dzeko neben ihren 26 und 25 Toren, jeweils 10 (!) vorbereitet. Natürlich sind 18 Torvorlagen von Misimovic grandios, aber den Tabellenplatz verdankt Wolfsburg dem Sturm. Somit sind beide zusammen an 71 (
> 
> 
> ...


Derbies zwischen Hannover und Wolfsburg hitzig????Wolfsburg hatte ja bis zu dieser Saison noch nicht mal Fans!!!!!!!!!!!!da waren ja nich mal gegen die Bayern das Stadion ausverkauft.wie können die untereinander verhasst sein????hab ich noch nie von gehört.und Sa war auch sehr friedlich.sehr sehr Friedlich.da war ja fast auf beidne Seiten gute Stimmung)))
naja und Cottbus hat es eigentlich vorgemacht wie man gegen Wolfsburg gewinnt.jede Mannschaft ist so gut wie es der Gegner zulässt.die Cottbusser standen den auf den Füssen,genau wie Stuttgart als die die Wolfsburger 4:1 weggefegt haben....
geb dir recht mit den beidne Stürmern.die waren Weltklasse diese Saison.das erinnert ein wenig an das magische Dreieck von Stuttgart damals,oder an letzte Saison mit Ribery,Klose und Toni....


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ach, laut einem Klassenkameraten, der einer von den Ultra-Bayernfans ist ist das Spiel Wolfsburg gegen Bremen abgesprochen, und Stuttgart wird auch ums verrecken nicht aufgeben, somit wird Wolfsburg Meister, seiner meinung nach.
> 
> Naja und ich, ich bin zwar Bayern Fan aber ich glaub auch nicht so ganz daran, das Wolfsburg sich jetzt noch bremsen lässt, die wissen ganz genau worum es jetzt geht, aber Bayern gegen Stuttgart wird spannend.
> 
> Sehen wir mal wie es wird, als Schalke für 5 Minuten Meister war hab ich auch nicht mehr drann geglaubt ^^



Naja ich erinner gerne mal an die Meisterschaft 2000/01 wo Bayern quasi in der 90. Minute am letzten Spieltag Meister wurde


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Derbies zwischen Hannover und Wolfsburg hitzig????Wolfsburg hatte ja bis zu dieser Saison noch nicht mal Fans!!!!!!!!!!!!da waren ja nich mal gegen die Bayern das Stadion ausverkauft.wie können die untereinander verhasst sein????hab ich noch nie von gehört.und Sa war auch sehr friedlich.sehr sehr Friedlich.da war ja fast auf beidne Seiten gute Stimmung)))
> naja und Cottbus hat es eigentlich vorgemacht wie man gegen Wolfsburg gewinnt.jede Mannschaft ist so gut wie es der Gegner zulässt.die Cottbusser standen den auf den Füssen,genau wie Stuttgart als die die Wolfsburger 4:1 weggefegt haben....
> geb dir recht mit den beidne Stürmern.die waren Weltklasse diese Saison.das erinnert ein wenig an das magische Dreieck von Stuttgart damals,oder an letzte Saison mit Ribery,Klose und Toni....


Richtig, weswegen ich dem VfL auch keinen dauerhaften Erfolg gönne. In einen Verein 55 Millionen Euro in 22 neue Spieler fließen zu lassen, ist keine Kunst. Natürlich hätte vor dieser Saison keiner diese Entwicklug des VfL erwartet, aber Geld regiert nunmal die Welt. Du hast absolut Recht, im Prinzip sind die jetzigen Fans Sonnenscheinfans, aber lassen wir ihnen die Freude.
Aber gerade deswegen sollte doch der in der BL etabliertere Club, Hannover 96, sich nicht damit zufrieden geben, dass sie "nur" noch Nummer 2 und das entscheidende Zünglein an der Waage in puncto Meisterschaft sind.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Richtig, weswegen ich dem VfL auch keinen dauerhaften Erfolg gönne. In einen Verein 55 Millionen Euro in 22 neue Spieler fließen zu lassen, ist keine Kunst. Natürlich hätte vor dieser Saison keiner diese Entwicklug des VfL erwartet, aber Geld regiert nunmal die Welt. Du hast absolut Recht, im Prinzip sind die jetzigen Fans Sonnenscheinfans, aber lassen wir ihnen die Freude.
> Aber gerade deswegen sollte doch der in der BL etabliertere Club, Hannover 96, sich nicht damit zufrieden geben, dass sie "nur" noch Nummer 2 und das entscheidende Zünglein an der Waage in puncto Meisterschaft sind.


allerdings hat Bayern auch bewiesen(und jetzt Hoffenheim in der Rückrunde) das Geld allein keine Tore schiesst.von daher nochmal Respekt in Richtung Trainer,der aus den Einzelspielern ne Mannschaft geformt hat in wolfsburg...
ich denke mit dem Weggang von magath wird auch der eine oder andere wichtige Spieler Wolfsburg verlassen,sodass die in der nächsten Saison wieder da spielen wo sie sonst waren:irgendwo im Mittelfeld.da können sich die beiden (Hannover und Wolfsburg)dann wieder gegenseitig die Punkte stehlen gegen den Abstieg 
ok,genug gelästert.diese Saison hat es Wolfsburg verfdient Meister zu werden und gut...


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> allerdings hat Bayern auch bewiesen(und jetzt Hoffenheim in der Rückrunde) das Geld allein keine Tore schiesst.von daher nochmal Respekt in Richtung Trainer,der aus den Einzelspielern ne Mannschaft geformt hat in wolfsburg...
> ich denke mit dem Weggang von magath wird auch der eine oder andere wichtige Spieler Wolfsburg verlassen,sodass die in der nächsten Saison wieder da spielen wo sie sonst waren:irgendwo im Mittelfeld.da können sich die beiden (Hannover und Wolfsburg)dann wieder gegenseitig die Punkte stehlen gegen den Abstieg
> ok,genug gelästert.diese Saison hat es Wolfsburg verfdient Meister zu werden und gut...


Ich denke sogar, dass Wolfsburg kommende Saison um die EuroLeague-Plätze spielen wird, nicht aber um die Meisterschaft.
Es wird sich alles wieder ein wenig einordnen - Bayern, Bremen und Schalke spielen um die Meisterschaft. Hertha, Stuttgart, Hamburg, Wolfsburg, Dortmund und vllt Leverkusen werden unter Umständen wieder miteingreifen können.
Ich bete, dass die nächste Saison auch wieder so spannend wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Eventuell wirds ja auch ganz spannend die 2001:
Wolfsburg verliert gegen Bremen - dort ist schon schluss. 
In Stuttgart heißt es noch 1:1 und in der letzten Minute macht Bayern das 2:1 und Bayern ist meister.
Geschichte wiederholt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eventuell wirds ja auch ganz spannend die 2001:
> Wolfsburg verliert gegen Bremen - dort ist schon schluss.
> In Stuttgart heißt es noch 1:1 und in der letzten Minute macht Bayern das 2:1 und Bayern ist meister.
> Geschichte wiederholt sich
> ...


jaja und Wolfsburg wird Meister der Herzen...
auf ein Sieg Bayern gegen Stuttgart würde ich sogar noch wetten(was ich wohl bei oddset auch mache),aber Wolfsburg gegen Bremen????in deren Schongang kann sich Bremen freuen wenn sie nicht ein halbes Dutzend eingeschenkt bekommen...

@Camo:hab gerade in der Bild gelesen:Hertha kann noch Meister werdne wenn sie 24:0 gegen KSC gewinnen, Bayern und Stuttgart unenetschieden spielen und Wolfsburg mindestens 1:0 verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (18. Mai 2009)

Suttgart wirds... hab ich i-wie im Urin

Off-Topic
Endlich wieder BvB international, geile Rückrunde, Kloppo 4 president 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Derbies zwischen Hannover und Wolfsburg hitzig????Wolfsburg hatte ja bis zu dieser Saison noch nicht mal Fans!!!!!!!!!!!!da waren ja nich mal gegen die Bayern das Stadion ausverkauft.wie können die untereinander verhasst sein????



Richtig scheiß Werksclub ohne Tradition! Da Berlin nicht mehr Meister werden kann bin ich jetzt für Stuttgart!!!


----------



## Niranda (18. Mai 2009)

wo ist FC Hansa Rostock? :<

LG
Nira ='(

Btw:
ich hasse fußball^^


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> @Camo:hab gerade in der Bild gelesen:Hertha kann noch Meister werdne wenn sie 24:0 gegen KSC gewinnen, Bayern und Stuttgart unenetschieden spielen und Wolfsburg mindestens 1:0 verliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm gar nicht mal so unrealistisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hertha ist ja mit dem KSC in Fanfreundschaft, ein bissel Schützenhilfe hätten wir also verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Richtig scheiß Werksclub ohne Tradition! Da Berlin nicht mehr Meister werden kann bin ich jetzt für Stuttgart!!!


Naja meinetwegen, ich will aber, aus deutscher Sicht in der Fünfjahreswertung, dass Bayern in der CL spielt. Und da ich unsere Hertha da auch sehen will, müssen Stuggi oder Wolfsburg den Kürzeren ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

